# Winter Long Stay



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

We are planning to take our motorhome to Spain in October, returning in March 2009. However, we have to fly back & forth between Spain and the UK by plane about once a month, leaving our vehicle on site in Spain while we do so. Does anyone know of a site near Torrevieja where we would be able to do this? The couple of sites we have tried so far require that you stay at the campsite every night.

Roy


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Heritage said:


> We are planning to take our motorhome to Spain in October, returning in March 2009. However, we have to fly back & forth between Spain and the UK by plane about once a month, leaving our vehicle on site in Spain while we do so. Does anyone know of a site near Torrevieja where we would be able to do this? The couple of sites we have tried so far require that you stay at the campsite every night.
> 
> Roy


Hi Roy,

Check your insurance as some policies don't allow you to leave your motorhome abroad and fly home.

On my policy I cannot leave the van for more than 36 hours with out getting permission from the insurers.

I know a few people who leave their motorhomes in the secure hire car compounds at airports when flying home.

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Heritage said:


> we have to fly back & forth between Spain and the UK by plane


Without doubt the way to do it.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

There is the option of leaving it at Country Parking in Rojales during the time you are in the UK. Tel 0034966715235 However you would possibly lose the campsite space you are using. If I was doing this I would stay at Alfaz Di Pi at the camperpark for 300 euros per month incl of electric/internet and it would be very safe in you absence. From this site you can get trains or buses to travel around. Benidorm is down the road and I believe 2 euros bus fare. If you want to contact them Tel 0034966868668. The office is closed in the afternoons so between 8am -12 and 5pm -9 UK time will find them on site. I guess they can get you transport to Alicante airport if you need it


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help and advice.

We have managed to find an English run site very near to Torrevieja. They have no problem with us leaving the m/home on site while we are in England, we can even tour Spain throughout the winter whilst retaining our pitch.

Camping Florantilles
Ctra. Torrevieja
San Miguel De Salinas
3180 Torrevieja
Alicante 
Tel:0034 965720456 
267.50 euros per month.

We are off to Italy in September, towing our Harley Davidson down to Lake Garda for the HD Anniversary rally. From there we are going to Monaco before heading down to Torrevieja for the winter. We shall be able to enjoy the Harley over the winter in Spain. After our first trip back to England by plane, for a short stay, we shall return with our car and keep that with us for the six months we will be in Spain. Sheer Bliss, all play & no work after retiring early.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Well its good that you are now sorted. i know this campsite well it is not too far from the new Torrevieja hospital if you are unfortunate enough to drop the Harley


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We stayed at Florantilles for a few days in October last year.
The owners are great, they helped us to obtain a Spanish gas Cylinder. 
A lot of the folk on site are very friendly and they know the area very well
You should have a good time there and will be in very good hands


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that's nice to hear. We have visited this site before while we were staying at Camping La Marina and were quite impressed with the look of this site. We found the owners very nice and are looking forward to the long stay. Most important though for us is the freedom to come and go whilst retaining the pitch we have paid for.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

What are the charges and is there much going on in the area during the winter. Looked it up on autoroute and it looks about 5 miles from the sea front.

Always looking for somewhere new. Thanks


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

267.5 euros per month paid monthly in advance plus electric & water.


----------

